# Fur thinning: how much time? Or maybe mites?



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I know there's no science to this but I was wondering, in your experience, how much longer do your mice last after you start to notice their faces thinning a bit due to age? The buck in question is pet store stock but pretty sturdy. I bought him in March 2012 fully grown (or extremely close to it). I also know mice tend to go downhill fast. I ask as this might determine if I keep a buck from the upcoming litter. But if he could just hang on another couple of months that would be great! : P


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

My doe Minnie is pretty old, born December 2011, and her fur is thinning a bit. I'm hoping she'll keep living, she's my dearest mouse :love1. I'm not really sure if fur thinning means there time left is really coming to an end. Some of my older bucks don't have any fur thinning, and they are as old/older than Minnie.

Just giving some input, I really don't have much experience on the subject, as I only keep really special mice; most are culled young.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

The other option is mites but...I'd really be unhappy with that given I just had enough Revolution to treat one mouse and two rats.  His pregnant roommate looks fine.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Basils coat on his face has yet to thin.. his body coat has and that only happened recently and he is.. 32 months


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I think I'm dealing with something other than age now. I'm seeing flakes on his face and around his eyes. Assuming I can get ivermectin or Revolution, is this safe for his pregnant cagemate?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ivermectin and its "family", that I know of, are all safe. Even for pregnant mice and can even be used on very young bubs


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Good news! Alright, I'll see what my vet clinic has. They provided Revolution for my new mouse but I didn't have enough to treat everyone. The treated animals look great though. I know they mentioned ivermectin but I think they only have the paste, and it's insanely expensive online. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh ivermectin if any form tends to be expensive (I have to buy it for more than just mice and generally get a 2.5L bottle).
There are cheaper versions though, Cydectin is about the cheapest I've found. 
Pastes would likely be much more concentrated and ODing is quite possible. Just remember that with ivermectin, it needs to be diluted so you get some serious use out of it in the end.
In thinking about it, revolution or any flea treatment is more expensive than ivermectin. Here it's about 6 little tube things of revolution for about $70 but you can get 250mL of Cydectin for the same price.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh for me the Revolution was free. Perks of having worked at the clinic for a number of years.  I don't know if future tubes would be free but I'll see what they think/what their price is. The cheapest Iver-On I found was $40 but it could take over a week to get here, and I'd rather get this sorted asap. If my doe is pregnant (she's small still...weight is inconclusive) her health is of upmost importance.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Is he long haired? I have a long haired doe who's had thinning fur for the last 6 months :roll: she's two, has a cataract, looks super fragile.. and has done the last 6 months  she's seems happy though, as active as her younger cagemates, particular in her nest habits and great appetite, so you may get longer with him than expected 

Missy didn't have a brilliant start to life, possibly your boy had a somewhat traumatic start if he was from a pet store?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

No it's a short hair satin. His long haired "mate" is totally fine. I guess it varies with the animal. One of my Golden Retrievers has a white face and she was 5 when it started. But according to the breeder, all pups from that stud dog grey early.

I think it's mites.  I'll know for sure in a few days as I finally get Revolution tomorrow! If it's not that it's a fungus or something. He's lost the hair far too fast for it to be age (it looks way worse than the photos now).


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Did the revolution have any effect?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Good question! I didn't pick it up yet.  On the plus side, it's not getting worse and I still see no scabs, just flakes. It's sitting at the clinic waiting for me. : / But given my rats had mites a couple of weeks ago (Revolution cleared it right up) I'd be inclined to think it's mites just...not severe yet. It won't hurt that's for sure.

(I have severe panic disorder with agoraphobia...a bit TMI but explains my dragging my heels with getting out that door : / )


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

So...I never did treat him with anything. But he looks great. As in his fur grew back. What the heck?


----------

